# Dtrace does not work



## mikiteleco (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi, 
I want to get some specific I/O data from FreeBSD. IOStat command does not return what I want, so I think about using dtrace. The problem is that I am getting this error while executing dtrace command:

```
[2.3.1-RELEASE][admin@machine]/usr/share/dtrace: dtrace -s iotime.d
dtrace: failed to initialize dtrace: DTrace device not available on system
[2.3.1-RELEASE][admin@machine]/usr/share/dtrace: which dtrace
/usr/sbin/dtrace
[2.3.1-RELEASE][admin@machine]/usr/share/dtrace: dtrace -V
dtrace: Sun D 1.12.1
```

It seems it is loaded in kernel, but I don't know what should I do to make it works. My FreeBSD info:

```
[2.3.1-RELEASE][admin@machine]/usr/share/dtrace: uname -a
FreeBSD machine 10.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p3 #2 1988fec(RELENG_2_3_1): Wed May 25 14:14:46 CDT 2016     root@ce23-amd64-builder:/builder/pfsense-231/tmp/obj/builder/pfsense-231/tmp/FreeBSD-src/sys/pfSense  amd64
```

There is a pfsense loaded in this system (if this information helps).

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## debguy (Jun 25, 2018)

I can't help much, but I don't understand why SirDice gave the "not freeBSD questions" link

I do know dtrace is a port from Sun Microsystems Solaris (which was branched off BSD earlier).  It's not fully supported "yet" (if ever) and questions for it would be a "ported application" questions.

as far as it not worker at all "not supported on system", i have no idea i think read the Wiki page for the dtrace port - i believe there is one


----------



## Oko (Jun 26, 2018)

pFsense is not FreeBSD. It is an appliance which was in the past built on the top of FreeBSD. They also used to have their own forum.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2018)

debguy said:


> I can't help much, but I don't understand why @SirDice gave the "not freeBSD questions" link


pfSense is a FreeBSD derivative. Derivatives are not supported here.


----------

